# Why me????



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Someday.. Lightning will strike the nontippers.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

The app told you how much.... you took the chance.... deal with it.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Why would you accept a $4 order? I know sometimes DoorDash hides the real total but when they tell you $4 it’s going to be $4.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Why would you accept a $4 order? I know sometimes DoorDash hides the real total but when they tell you $4 it's going to be $4.


DD said "it may be more."

It was a gamble that there was a unicorn at the end.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The app told you how much.... you took the chance.... deal with it.


Have some compassion please.

I was really hoping there was a cash tip $50 at the door.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The app told you how much.... you took the chance.... deal with it.


Exactly. Any UberEats delivery under $10, is an automatic decline for me!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

@uberboy1212


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah sorry dude, that's a no brainer for me. There are those kinds of people out there. Nothing under $7.00 with a reasonable amount of miles, like 3 or 4. 
Anybody noticed the $8.50 bait offers coming in? lol 
Gotta pay attention. Doordash's shade never stops.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> DD said "it may be more."


It couldn't be any farther from the truth if DD said you _"may get to have sex with Kendall Jenner & Selena Gomez at the same time."_


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn that sucks man I know the feeling. Dont ever accept anything under $6/3-4 miles, its just not worth the risk.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> It couldn't be any farther from the truth if DD said you _"may get to have sex with Kendall Jenner & Selena Gomez at the same time."_


Nope, instead he got to have sex with Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

sorry, you brought that one on yourself by accepting a $4 order. If you feel like gambling, then you can't complain when you come out on the losing end (which will happen more often then not with these types of orders).


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> It couldn't be any farther from the truth if DD said you _"may get to have sex with Kendall Jenner & Selena Gomez at the same time."_


Bruce Jenner and Gomez Addams
is much more likely ......


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Its ok to gamble sometimes ($/mile ratio not ideal + multiple items) but make sure u make something if it doesn't work out. $6 is that number for me. If it doesn't work out I can at least make $6 which isn't great but its something.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> DD said "it may be more."
> 
> It was a gamble that there was a unicorn at the end.


1) They dangled a carrot and you tried to get it.

2) Unicorns only exist in the minds of kids.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> DD said "it may be more."
> 
> It was a gamble that there was a unicorn at the end.
> 
> ...


I have compassion and feel for you but at the same time hope doesn't often pay the bills so be careful in the future.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This was a decent gamble. $9.74/7.5 miles. Usually a decline but it's 10 items at a BBQ joint ($78). Great chance of paying over and it did. Worst case I still would have got $9.74


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> This was a decent gamble. $9.74/7.5 miles. Usually a decline but it's 10 items at a BBQ joint ($78). Great chance of paying over and it did. Worst case I still would have got $9.74
> View attachment 473522


I've noticed that when the offer is some odd number like $9.74 it turns out to pay more.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I've noticed that when the offer is some odd number like $9.74 it turns out to pay more.


I finally started doing it this week. Best part is I never have to leave Delco&#128514;.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

mch said:


> Best part is I never have to leave Delco


The real question is why would you want to stay there &#128514;



mch said:


> I finally started doing it this week.


How's it working out? After I got furloughed from my full time job I decided to take a break.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I've noticed that when the offer is some odd number like $9.74 it turns out to pay more.


Yea def noticed that too


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> The real question is why would you want to stay there &#128514;
> 
> 
> How's it working out? After I got furloughed from my full time job I decided to take a break.


Its not bad. Non stop pings. Ive gone out three times and Im getting a better feel for it. I like the info they give you up front about where you're going. The $$$ wont be saturday night surge $$$ but my per mile rate will be way better.

Sucks you got furloughed man.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> Someday.. Lightning will strike the nontippers.
> View attachment 472915
> View attachment 472916


at least you have a chance of getting tips due to tipping culture. I have had $20 total tips in 5 weeks &#128514;


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

$3 Uber Eats tip tonight.


----------

